# Dragonflies again



## Dr.Jalopeno (Aug 30, 2015)

Testing Sony a7rII with Metabones IV and Canon 100mm L IS Macro.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 30, 2015)

Uh, wow! You can see every vein in it's wings. Very cool.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 31, 2015)

Both nice. Second one has better background for the subject imo


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno (Sep 14, 2015)

One more...


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2015)

Very cool.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dikkie (Sep 15, 2015)

Very cool indeed!


----------

